# Source For Jitrnice (Czech liver sausage)



## BreezyCooking

I've just about websearched myself senseless hoping to locate a company or artisinal butcher who makes &/or sells/ships the traditional Czech liver sausage known as Jitrnice.  

I grew up loving these, along with their companion Czech blood (& barley, I believe - Jelita?  Jelitka?) sausages.  They were about the size of a banana & were closed at each end with tiny wooden sticks.

While there are plenty of recipes for making ones own - something that I definitely do not want to do - I can't seem to find a place that sells either one already made.


----------



## BreezyCooking

*Jaternice Found!*

I'm resurrecting this old thread to provide some great info for those of you with Czech (or similar) backgrounds who might be interested in obtaining some excellent Czech sausages.

This company has Jaternice (Czech liver sausage), Jelitzy (Czech blood sausage), Sultz (head cheese), as well as many other meat products of interest.

For Xmas I sent my parents 5 pounds of both the Jaternice & the Jelitzy, along with some Sultz & a few other products.  They were so pleased & said the quality was so terrific - God, my father was almost crying on the phone.

Anyway - it's the Crawford Sausage Company in Illinois, & they were lovely people to deal with.  Very pleasant on the phone, & the items arrived exactly when they were supposed to & in tip-top condition.

Welcome to Crawford Sausage (www.crawfordsausage.com) 1-866-65DAISY


----------



## 36655839

*Czech sausage*

Master Chef thanks for the tip on Crawford Sausage Co.  I've had a drooling taste for Jelitka for ages  I used to live in the Chicago suburb and went to Crawford like many, many times.  Now I live in Florida.  There's nothing like that here.  Didn't realize Crawford shipped.  Will look into that.

--36655839


----------

